# It's all in your Head!



## tinacrabapple (Mar 31, 2015)

It’s all in your head.


“Are we adding or subtracting?  Are we putting together or taking apart?”

“We are putting together,” Little P said.

“What are we putting together?”

“Four and Five,” the Rose said.

“Big D., what two numbers are we adding?”

“We are adding four and five,” Big D said.

“What do they equal?”

“They equal...”

“Count, please!”

“They equal one, two, three...nine.  They equal nine.”

“Write that number sentence down.”

“Big D, write what five and four equal.”

“I forgot.”

“What can you do to figure it out.”

“Count, please”

“One, two, three...nine”

“How much do they equal?

“Nine”

“Write it down.”

“Read what you wrote.”

“Four plus five equals seven.”

“Really?”
“Four plus five equals seven, definewee (definitely)! Seven definewee!”


----------



## tinacrabapple (Mar 31, 2015)

“Read.”

“Wag bit in the hut.”

“Wow! Ok, you need to slow down and visually scan the whole word.”

“Wag did the hit.”

“So does that make sense?  What do you do when it doesn’t make sense? Reread, please.” 

“Wag duuuug  in the hill.”

“That’s much better than Wag did the hit!”


----------



## escorial (May 17, 2015)

it's all in your head..is it  about kids in a classroom?


----------



## John Oberon (May 19, 2015)

You seem to chop the teacher's words into two paragraphs. And I'd spell it "definiwee", otherwise the reader stumbles over the word "define". You also forgot some periods. So like this:

_“Are we adding or subtracting?  Are we putting together or taking apart?”

 “We are putting together,” Little P said.

“What are we putting together?”

 “Four and five,” the Rose said.

“Big D., what two numbers are we adding?”

 “We are adding four and five,” Big D said.

“What do they equal?”

 “They equal...”

 “Count, please!”

 “They equal one, two, three...nine.  They equal nine.”

 “Write that number sentence down. Big D, write what five and four equal.”

 “I forgot.”

 “What can you do to figure it out? Count, please.”

 “One, two, three...nine.”

 “How much do they equal?

“Nine.”

 “Write it down. Good. Now read what you wrote.”

 “Four plus five equals seven.”

 “Really?”

 “Four plus five equals seven, definiwee! Seven, definiwee!”
_
I like this very much.


----------



## Sprobve (Jun 14, 2015)

*Its all in your Head*

I am sorry, that I interfere, but it is necessary for me little bit more information.


----------

